# 160 gal stocking



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Just in process of setting up a 160gal w/100gal sump
gonna do Lake Malawi mbuna tank

gonna do 3-4 differnt species of mbunas

yellow labs
rustys
red zebra or cobalt blue zebras
and 1 other to be determined

so my question is on stocking numbers.
all fish will be [email protected] and i have sourced out LFS for excess males to go too

my stocking thinking is
12 yellow labs ...with final stocking 2-3M:9-10F
8 rustys .. with 2M:6F
10 zebras ...with 2M:8f
and 1 other mbuna with stocking 2-3M:7-8F

so total fish will be in range of 40 fish

My fish supplier also has "assorted mbuna" for decent price too...so another option is just mass order these also instead of stocking list above
say ordering ~50-60 assorted...my concern is with these could be hybrids.
im not trying to breed to sell more letting fish in tank have fresh dinner now and then(fries)

any help be appreciated.
even your stocking suggestion for tank (mbunas only though) :dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Looks like you've done your research. What are your tank dimensions? That will be important to know for stocking.

Avoid the assorted. Hybrids, like you mentioned, but also you will not know what you have. Looks like you're planning a somewhat mildly aggressive stock list. Assorted tanks are a recipe for lots of aggression. Since mbuna are harem breeders, you will not want a bunch of 'misfits' trying to find their place in the tank.


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

tank is 84"x24"18"high

fairly large footprint so multiple males shouldnt be a huge problem.
lots of rocks going in (lookin into some feather rock to make tunnel/caves)
also making 6-10 half round pvc caves for front of tank facing bacwards(caves be covered in substrate so be hidden)

was think about doing just a speices tank ...but which to do ..yellow labs might be way to much yellow for me lol


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

custom tank?
you could have 5-6 species in there,with a group of synodontis
saulosi-taiwan reef
acei-itungi
rusties
white labs-nkhata bay
maingano..extra females for these 
I'd like to do this,if I get another 180


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's an awesome tank. Depending on species and numbers, you could do 6-7 different groups.


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

ya custom tank bought full setup for $300. including a 232w T5HO aqua medic light(which is now over my 180 gal planted community)
a LFS was moving to new store and was blowing out tanks/sump/light/pumps so i made him a lowball offer for 300 for a full setup.
the light is worth 800+

gonna do more research on species and numbers that work well together.
to get proper M:F ratios thinkin about geting sub-adults or adults...but kinda want to watch em grow too


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok after a bit of research and checking if my fish guy would carry fish i want i think i have my stocking list.

12 yellow labs

12 red top afra(jalo reef)

12 cobalt blue zebras

12 red zebras

6-8 cuckoo cats

still unsure about cobalts and reds zebras ...high chance of crossbreeding?
total cost including shipping/taxes $412

this group of fish will add lots of color and activity to tank.

this look like a good combo of fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want a bunch of species, you would reduce the number in each group. 1m:4f works well. If you go with 12 individuals, then count that group as 2.

Red zebras will crossbreed with yellow labs. Red zebras will not get along with cobalt blue zebras and may also crossbreed.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I agree with DJ. I would suggest Rustys or Albino Socolofi instead of the Red Zebras. It will reduce risk of crossbreeding and still give you a good mix of color.

If you are purchasing juveniles, I would suggest getting 10 of each then removing extra males as they mature.


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Whoops made a mistake tonight.....took wifey too LFS to look around at fishes and tortoises (has 1 and wants a "playmate" for him).

Anyhow she starts looking at cichlids and turns too me and says and i quote "I think you should do a speices tank only, but add some of those cuckoos also"

so heres my dilema what wifey wants she gets ..... but i still want my stocking also .... but if i should give in too a species only which species too get.

Choices are as she says:

yellow labs

red top afras

demansi

cobalt zebras

albino socolofi

red zebras

white top afras

Which would be the best species for species only in your opinion and why?

the way i see it also ...if she gets her tortoise ..i'll prolly get my way with stocking.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

In a tank that size and length, there is absolutely no way in **** that I would do one species.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

If you want species-only, look into the large haps instead. One species of mbuna simply isn't going to fill up the tank enough.


----------



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

if I was going to do a species only tank in that large of a tank, saulosi or demasoni. saulosi since the males/females are different colors; or demasoni cause they are cool.

another option for species only is to go away from mbuna...a large group of tropheus would be cool


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I was referring to mbuna, before. Frontosa would look nice in a 7' tank. Or a giant colony of tropheus would be a more active approach.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do labs or cobalt zebras or Cynotilapia hara (a.k.a. white top afras...but they are not afras).


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> In a tank that size and length, there is absolutely no way in #%$& that I would do one species.


^this.

I would pick 4-5 of my favorite male Haps and surround each with lots of gals!


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks all for options...but ultimately its up to me ...er my wife.

We decided to go with 3 species and cuckoos. and will be ordering extra as getting juvies,

getting 12 yellow labs, 12 albino socofoli, 12 redtop afras, 5 cuckoos

Hope fish like there rock bed

Tank just finished cycle and can fully get rid of 5ppm ammonia to 0ammonia and 0 nitrites within 20 hours
just need to scratch together moneys for fish..getting in 2 weeks :dancing:


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see fish in this tank!


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

FISH ARE IN
STOCKING:
14 YELLOW LABS
13 REDTOP AFRA (JALO)
9 OB FUELLEBORNI
9ALBINO SOCOFOLI
5 SYNDONTIS MULTIS (F1'S)
SO 50 TOTAL FISH
FEW PICS


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice. Good luck with the little dudes. It's nice to see the cats out and about.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice stock and adding the Fuelleborni was a nice addition.


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

great looking aquascape,nice mix of mbuna


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice. Good luck with the little dudes. It's nice to see the cats out and about.


Ya the cats always chasing each other, darting in and out of the rocks. can always see 2 or more out "playing".
few cichlids are trying to play "king boss" and cats just go in and take over of rock pile...no real fights for top boss yet.


Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> Nice stock and adding the Fuelleborni was a nice addition.


ya the fuelleborni was a suggestion of my supplier so i dropped socofoli numbers to get them


----------

